# NorthFin Hits The USA !!!



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

NorthFin now has a distributor in the US, the owner is Jay Wilson, the first reseller in the US; he has been very quick to answer any of my emails.

I have just placed an order for the Krill Pro to use as a supplement and the Betta Bits for everyday use.

Here is the link for those interested.

Northfin Fish Food


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Is NorthFin any better than Ocean Nutrition? I'm almost out of my ON pellets, and I'm trying to decide whether to order NorthFin or another bottle of them.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't know but have heard it is a great product and looking forward to trying them out.
Check out the website, they offer the ingredients and specs on each one.

I'm just disappointed in the NLS pellets lately. I bought 2 jars and both have some huge pieces and many have jagged edges. There have been
"log shaped" pellets in the mix as well... long as if there were a half dozen pellets stuck together in a row....weird! For a premium product, I don't feel I should have to inspect every pellet before it drops in all my tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking at the ingredients, Ocean Nutrition isn't a great food. They have two fillers in the first three ingredients. Worse than Omega. Also, it's ash content is extremely high for some reason, another not so great point there for them.

*Ocean's Nutrition Atison's Betta Food* ingredients:
Fish meal, wheat flour, soy meal, krill meal, minerals, vitamins and preservatives (calcium propionate, ethoxyquin).

Guaranteed analysis

Protein.......36.0 % 
Fiber..........5.0 % 
Fat.............4.5 % 
Ash............15.0 % 
Moisture......8.0 %

*NorthFin Betta Bits* ingredients:

Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA) Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Kelp (Organic Certified), Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Wheat Flour, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocophero (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (Min) :...45%
Crude Fat (Min):.........7%
Crude Fiber (Max):......5%
Moisture (Max):..........9%
Ash (Max):.................9%

I've actually been using Southern Delight fish food for most of my fish now.

*Southern Delight Nano Krill* ingredients:

Whole Herring Meal, Salmon Meal, Wheat Flour, Beta Carotene, Whole Antartic Krill Meal, Vegetable Meal, Omega-3 Ocean Fish Oil, Whole Shrimp Meal, Spirulina Blue-Green Algae, Astaxanithin (H. Pluvialis), dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E Supplement), Squid Meal, Marigold Extract, Methionine, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin K Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Magnesium Oxide, Maganese Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobolt Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (stay-C: Vitamin C)

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein:.....48%min.
Crude Fat:..........9%min.
Crude Fiber:.......4%max.
Phosphorus:.......1.5%max.
Ash:..................8.4%max
Moisture:...........12%max.

A look at *New Life Spectrum Betta Formula*:

Whole Antarctic Krill, Whole Fish, Whole Wheat Flour, Ulva Seaweed, Chlorella Algae, Beta Carotene, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Alfalfa, Mollusk, Omega-3, Fruit Extract, Vegetable Extract, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Thiamine, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphosphate (Stable C), Choline Chloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, and Manganese Sulfate.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein......37.0% min.
Crude Fat...........5.0% min.
Crude Fiber.........4.0% max.
Moisture.............10.0% max.
Ash....................8.0% max.
Vitamin A...........8,000 IU/kg min.
Vitamin D...........2,500 IU/kg min.
Vitamin E...........200 IU/kg min.


*Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets*:

Salmon, Whole Herring, Wheat Flour, Whole Shrimp, Wheat Gluten, Wheat Germ, Halibut, Astaxanthin, Ethoxyquin (Preservative), BHT (Preservative), BHA (Preservative), Potassium Sorbate, Natural and Artificial Colors, Ascorbyl Monophosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Niacin, Inositol, Folic Acid, Biotin, Riboflavin, Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Min. Crude Protein….40%
Min. Crude Fat………..5%
Max. Crude Fiber…….2%
Max. Moisture………...8.5%
Max. Ash…………….....8 %


So going through all this. It's important to know which fish you have and what their diet calls for. It's always good to give more than just one food because maybe one food has something the other doesn't. However, you should always look at the ingredients and learn how to read the analysis. I'm quite worried about that Ocean's Nutrition having 15% ash content. That's all bones and unhealthy for an insectivore to be eating all the time. And also keep an eye out, ingredients change all the time so just because it was good in the past doesn't mean it's always going to be good.

I know for NLS they add Whole Fish Meal instead of specifying Salmon Fish Meal or Halibut because the seasons change all the time and the fish available to make the food changes all the time. Instead of changing the ingredients label each season, it was easier to simply put Whole Fish Meal. Does this make it good? No, not necessarily but I am wary for those who label just Salmon because Salmon isn't in season all year long. Or likely, they could also be using all different types of Salmon as well, not just one type which is fine too.

I have to go to work shortly but I'll be back to explain differences in the food labels and what they mean if you all want me to.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, I believe it would be very good information for all of us, I know I'm interested and always ready to learn more about these fascinating creatures!.
Right now I go between the NLS, Omega, Atison Pro.

I am also a label reader and the regular Ocean Nutrition listed ingredients caused me to contact the company. They state
the wheat is designed for "floating" or "sinking" capabilities (?) True or False?????

* Atison Pro *ingredients: pure brine shrimp embryos, wheat flour and vitamins & a preservative. 
What do you think about this analysis?
Analysis:
Protein: 38 %
Fat: 7.5 %
Fiber: 4.4 %
Moisture: 10.5 %
Ash: 7.6 %


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

No I have the Pro version of their Betta pellets, that's for the regular version which I know isn't great. So I was wondering how much of a difference it is. 

Betta Pro ingredients 

Ingredients
Pure brine shrimp embryos, wheat flour, vitamins (stabilized ascorbic acid, vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, menadione sodium bisulfate complex, Vitamin A acetate, pyridoxine HCL, Vitamin B12 supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, biotin) and preservatives (calcium propionate, ethoxyquin).

Protein	38.0 % 
Fiber	4.4 % 
Fat	7.5 % 
Ash	7.6 % 
Moisture	10.5 %

I'll just switch them to NorthFin, I like the amount of actual whole fish it has.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

* NorthFin Krill Pro*

Ingredients: 85% Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, Wheat Flour (binding agent), Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (Min) : 42%
Crude Fat (Min): 5%
Crude Fiber (Max): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 9%


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I realized that when I was looking at what LittleMan had posted and went, "Huh, something isn't right....ooohhh!" Never mind about that!

It still strikes me odd that Atison's does not include a max or a min. Both of those are needed to know what is approximately in each pellet. In the Krill NorthFin food there is a minimum of 42% crude protein in each pellet piece and a maximum of 9% moisture. Minimum means that is the bare minimum but there is generally more in the food as a whole. And Maximum is the opposite of course, max in the food but there is generally less as a whole. Those are good stats to look at when choosing a food.

In all, Bettas really should be eating a varied diet of frozen or live foods and the pellets. They don't digest plant material very well and so their fiber comes from the exoskeletons of the insects they eat. The exoskeletons are nondigestible but they also help increase the strength of the fins as well (biotin, works the same on human nails and hair!). So feeding mysis shrimp and brine shrimp are good things even if they don't naturally occur in the Betta's normal habitat (but honestly, wheat doesn't either ;-))

Wheat is generally used as a binding agent in food. I do not know whether it helps it float or not but I can ask my friend tonight when I see him. He also makes his own fish food too and I now personally know Ken from Ken's food too!

When it comes to Fish Meal versus Whole Fish Meal or [Specified] Fish Meal. Fish Meal is not good at all. Here's why:

Fish Meal is the leftover parts that humans can't use. It is also stripped of it's oils (Omega 3) which is where we get those in the first place. The leftover bits are then dried and mashed and used for fertilizer and animal foods.

Whole Fish Meal (Herring, Menhaden, Anchovies, Hakes, Jacks, Pollack, etc.) are harvested just for the purpose to produce fish meal. The fish can be dried directly or cooked prior to drying and oil extracted. Most of these fish are small, bony, with high content of oil and considered of little edible use for humans. This means it retains much more Omega 3 than the Fish Meal does. Omega 3 is an essential fatty oil even for fish. This meal is also much more easily digested than plant matter with the exception of Spirulina which isn't a plant or a true algae.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's the Dennerle Betta Booster I'm feeding:

Ingredients: Arctric krill (31%), wheat protein, cuttlefish, omega-3 marine oil, grasshoppers (4%), freshwater shrimp (4%), water fleas (4%), fly larvae (3%), coralline red algae, yeast extract, green-lipped mussell extract, Artemia (2%), Artemia nauplii (2%), Moringa oleifera, chicory inulin, Spirulina platensis, spinach, red mosquito larvae (1%), Nannochloropsis algae, herbal extracts, white cabbage, Melissa garlic, chickweed, Chlorella algae, fennel, aniseed, flower pollen, grape seed flour, beta-glucans

Additives per kg: 2.000 IE E 671 Vitamin D2, 300mg E 161j Astaxanthin, Gut flora stabiliser: 1x10 to the power of 9 KBE 4d1712 Pediococcus acidilactici CNCM MA 18/5M

Crude protein 55.5%
Crude Fat 11.1%
Raw fibre 3.5%
Crude ash 12%
Moisture 6.4%


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi again Lil, 
I didn't know that max/min was important! See you are needed to educate us!!!!!!

as follows:

*Atison Pro* ingredients: pure brine shrimp embryos, wheat flour and vitamins & a preservative. 

*Analysis:
Protein: 38 % min
Fat: 7.5 % min
Fiber: 4.4 % max
Moisture: 10.5 % max
Ash: 7.6 % max*


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, so it says it on their food but not the website? I still find that weird lol.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, this is direct from the product label on my Atison Pro


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Decided to do some reading there and the ash is actually just what minerals remain after a sample has been burnt to test it i.e. the 'ash' is the content of the food that does not burn and is composed of mineral nutrients. Basically; fat, protein, carbs etc. all burn but iron, zinc, calcium etc. do not, so ash% shows what is made up of these other mineral nutrients.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

whoops yeah. I had that in my other reply but forgot to actually put it in. Yes, it's all the nonconbustables. Most of it ends up being calcium from the bones. But it's still all nondigestible as well.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Ah, yes. I noticed what I'm feeding is 12% ash but is over 50% crustaceans and insects. Lots of exoskeletons and shells; makes a lot of sense.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And I learned new information. Wheat meal is used for buoyancy of the pellet. It's also easy to digest because it's basically nothing which means it's meant for fish with slower metabolisms that don't digest things very quick. This means they won't because hugely bloated because they eat a couple extra pellets/flakes. Betta's are kind of in the middle for metabolisms as far as I know, Goldfish are very high as they have to constantly graze and poop it out. So wheat isn't terrible but spirulina is used for the same reasons but it's healthier. I know SeaChem is trying to use solely spirulina as a binder and keeping out the other fillers.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

I got my order of the NorthFin Betta Bits and the Krill Pro !
Super speedy delivery!

All 6 of my guys ate both of the products and nothing was spit out.
If they work out as I hope, I will ditch ordering the Atison PRO from overseas...Id rather help a small business guy here in the States.

What is a big deal for me too, is the pieces are all *consistently *shaped. 
They call these pellets 1mm but they are smaller than the New Life Spectrum.
I'm really happy with the products so far, I don't have to inspect every pellet before it goes into the tank.
The expiration is great.... 2018. 

I would recommend this dealer; good customer service, fairly priced products, shipping was $5 to me in Connecticut.... and he is willing to give a sample of another product if you send a note. He did give me a sample of a veggie pellet, might try those later tonight with the boys.

Just wanted to let everyone know what my experience was with this new dealer.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

lilnaugrim said:


> And I learned new information. Wheat meal is used for buoyancy of the pellet. It's also easy to digest because it's basically nothing which means it's meant for fish with slower metabolisms that don't digest things very quick. This means they won't because hugely bloated because they eat a couple extra pellets/flakes. Betta's are kind of in the middle for metabolisms as far as I know, Goldfish are very high as they have to constantly graze and poop it out. So wheat isn't terrible but spirulina is used for the same reasons but it's healthier. I know SeaChem is trying to use solely spirulina as a binder and keeping out the other fillers.


*Thanks Lil for filling in some of the blanks about the fillers.*

By the way, I am hoping to go up to *Kens* in Taunton sometime in the next couple months.
Have you been? 

His prices on Marina Naturals silk plants are quite reasonable, free ship with $49 purchase.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I didn't go see him, he actually came to see us at our fish show beginning of September up in Cumberland, RI! All his food for us was $5 at the time! They were big packets too, not just small sample sizes, super great! He had his informational videos up and everything which was great. He explains why he uses spirulina over other fillers and such and what effect they have on the fish. Super knowledgeable!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Lil

This is great to know; I read on another site that he was kind of grumpy and had lousy people skills. Glad to know you
had a positive experience and I will hopefully stop at his store on my next trip up to Taunton Ma.

One thing I did forget to mention about the Betta Bits & Krill Pro... they definitely have to be placed gently on the water so they don't sink; so I make sure I have their attention before I place it on the water.

That is the only thing I'm not crazy about but overall, my guys went bonkers for the stuff & like I said, the customer service was great.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, yeah, everyone has bad days. I'm sure he's not like that all the time lol. But that's the thing about smart people, their people skills aren't always the best but I don't believe that is something to judge them so harshly against. He does seem to make an effort to educate people and that can seem annoying and pushy to those who might not want to learn, but it's just the way the world works.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

You are right... I have worked with the public most of my life and it isn't easy..
I'm looking forward to checking out his shop.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd like to add my review of my experience with this seller.. They're great! The shipping was very fast, I was provided a tracking number, and I had a few gifts included in the package they were nice enough to include. I recommend the food and the seller heavily. 

The pellets themselves are very small, even smaller than Atisons, which I like. My fish love them, and I'm thinking I have a new permanent food. I'm very happy. I wish I had switched sooner.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> I'd like to add my review of my experience with this seller.. They're great! The shipping was very fast, I was provided a tracking number, and I had a few gifts included in the package they were nice enough to include. I recommend the food and the seller heavily.
> 
> The pellets themselves are very small, even smaller than Atisons, which I like. My fish love them, and I'm thinking I have a new permanent food. I'm very happy. I wish I had switched sooner.


Great to hear you had a positive experience as well. 
Yes the pellets are uber tiny but nothing was spit out.

What kind did you get?

I got a sample of the Veggie mix, what did you get? 
Only one of my boys had difficulty with the size (2mm) of the veggie pellet. From now on I am going to snap the pellet with a fingernail to make it easier.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I got the Betta Bits for my bunch. I mostly feed frozen, but on my lazy days they get pellets. I liked the ingredients, and they seem much better than what I was feeding them. They like the size, I feel. Less chewing, more gobbling. I didn't get any samples or anything, just what I ordered.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> I got the Betta Bits for my bunch. I mostly feed frozen, but on my lazy days they get pellets. I liked the ingredients, and they seem much better than what I was feeding them. They like the size, I feel. Less chewing, more gobbling. I didn't get any samples or anything, just what I ordered.


Cool, he gave me a teaspoon of the Veggie mix to try, maybe because I really quizzed him abit about the different products. 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------

